# leather seat marks



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

hi there i have a few black marks on my leather seats in the 225 just wondering if any1 can give me some info on what to use, there not scuffed but looks like owner before caught sumthin on them n its left a black streak.... please help marc


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Tricky without knowing what it is. It could be a streak of dye transfer, rubber, ink, anything. Depending on what you try and what it is you could spread the mark. I'd suggest taking a good picture or two and asking LTT for an opinion. If it's dye transfer they have a removal kit, and if not they have a good cleaner you can use.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks scooby keep an eye on the thread tomorrow and il get some pics up i think it could b rubber off trainers or somthing...


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

You could give the hot towel method a go - It worked for my denim stained seats.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=205219

Once the worst of it was off, an occasional wipe with a damp cloth is all that they need now.


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Will try your method tomorrow n let u no how I get on lol wish me luck


----------



## PAULYTT (Feb 5, 2012)

which is a good brand of cleaner?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Liquid Leather is one of the best. Shop around for best price.

http://www.liquidleather.com/car-shop.html

Hoggy.


----------



## PAULYTT (Feb 5, 2012)

Got some auto glym leather cleaner today and seems to ave worked really well can reccomend it


----------

